# c02 help



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there gang , somethign weird happened today , this is my routine i have a 10 lbs bottle with a milwakee regulator i have it set at approx 10-15 lbs for about 2-3 bps what i do is when i get home i turn on my c02 tank as i dont have a timer yet so have jsut been doing it manually so far its been running pretty good no issues no one else in the house touches or goes near it , well today when i turned it on i sat down and i heard a huge pop like a balloon popping then the hissing from the bottle i immediatly turned off the tank and chkd out the prob the tank blew of the nv-55 airline connector and ruptured the line , so when i turned on the tank to chk the reg i have a leak coming from the reg gauge not the tank press side , what the hell happned the tank has been running since april with no issues why today what have i done wrong 
anyone have any ideas 
help 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*help*

Anyone with any ideas


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, the milwakee isn't exactly a very good regulator. I am using one by the way and sometimes I get scared moving it around.
I still can't visualize where the leak is. So does it still work? or you hear a hissing sound. If it's not that old, maybe you can contact your buyer for a replacement as it seems to be deffective.
One way to easily find out is to spray soap water on it and see where it's making the bubbles. Then you'd know for sure it's leaking or not.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*co2*

Hey there I know the leak is coming thru the gauge as when I
Turn the tank on it leaks thru the gauge I just don't understand 
What I did wrong so I don't do it again seem to work flawless 
Since I got up and runnung I prob need a new reg which is fine just
Don't want to have same prob is it a prob turning on tank and solonoid or 
Do I have to change that procedure what I would do is 
Turn on tank then turn on solonoid with a power bar like I said no probs 
Since I fig out the right needle valve and bps 
Any imput would be great


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*c02*

so i obviously i thinkneed a new c02 regulator which one do u guys reccomend i get


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, Rex's regulator has been highly recommended by many hardcore hobbiest. It cost a bit more, but this is what I wish I had bought the first time around.
He also has a page where there is some intructions on how to set it up the first time. The concept can be applied to all regulator.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/regset.html

The webpage is poorly designed, you have to muck around to get to the correct page.
But here is the cost of Rex's regulator:
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

man that sucks, but I have heard of this happening. Its def the regulator gauge. Rex is great, and I have not had any trouble with the AI ones either. They are actually easier to regulate than the milwaukees initially.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*gauge/regulator*

yes it does now i am without one do u have any spares till i can get one or any that u are not using jimmy , trying to get the regulator sent out at work 
but it prob wont be ready for a few weeks and have not even been quoted on a 
price yet . i cant afford a rexx gregg regulator at this time . so have to kinda 
do this on the low key , any ideas 
if u have any spares u are not using let me know i am gonna try to get to AI
this week 
cheers 
tom


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

rex's regulators are hard to get, when I first wanted to go pressurized I emailed him twice for him to send me a invoice so I can pay, 1 months later nothing then repeat 2 more times and I gave up.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*c02*

i much would rather stick to local , when i was cleaning my tank today i cleaned the diffuser there was some tough grime on the ceramic diffuser not sure if that is the reason why i created the pressure to pop the regulator 
have not hooked up the tank and reg to see if it is still leaking thru the regulator 
will try that tonight 
thanks 
tom


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

no i only have my 2 that im using. Did u get it replaced yet?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*regulator*

no not yet still looking and actually it blew all my fittings off of my nv-55 fabco valve , they are crazy size i think they are 10/32 and i have been looking everywhere to find them i have checked brafasco , fastenal, home depot/rona and lowes do not carry it they only carry standard . no specialty stores have them the only place that may have them is the store on markham road but i just cant get there grrrrrr 
anyways thanks for looking and good luck with your contest tank maybe wife and i will come and look at some plants when do u tear the tank down 
cheers 
tom


----------

